# JL HD guts anybody got pics?



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Ive actually got a 900/5 but i rather not open it as its under warranty and dont want to void it but if someone has some pics would be great


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

I opened one of my 750/1's the other night but didn't take any pictures. Basically there is a circuit board under the top cover, and a cicuit board inside the bottom cover, all the components are sandwiched in the middle. I was going to mount my HD's with the guts exposed but there really is no point, all you'd see is the bottom of the circuit boards in either orientation.

I didn't have to break any seals on the amp to open it, just remove the allen screws and it comes apart.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

any reason why?


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Honestly pure curiosity i get too curious sometimes lol


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Ok just the allen bolts? Dont want to damage anything


----------



## Boops (Jul 17, 2015)

Bump for pics


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Boops said:


> Bump for pics


Good luck... I don't think anyone is going to risk taking theirs apart. As already stated 3/4 of the goodies are mounted upside down.


----------



## Phil Indeblanc (May 27, 2015)

In the amp guts section , I don't see why anyone wouldn't (take risk of opening the amp)! Sounds like an oxymoron of a category.

Some screws are marked and when marks are broken voids the warranty.

If mine wasn't in the car installed, I'd have no problem opening it.


----------

